# 3G in India



## livebyfaith.anu (Dec 27, 2009)

*Whats the progress of 3g network in India?*
*When are we going to benefit its advantage?*
*Also Tata docomo & Rel tell that there networks are 3g enabled that why we don't get 3g network on a 3g enabled mobile phone???*


----------



## paroh (Dec 27, 2009)

Benefit , i think the cost is higher and they will never meet there target  with there higher cost


----------

